# fiber for cooked diets



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

We are syringe feeding our dog who has cancer. I made up a concoction of pureed cooked pork, beef, chicken, and salmon but need something for fiber as he currently has the runs...anyone who makes cooked food for their dogs know what i can put in the mix for fiber?


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

You may get some ideas from this: Cancer Diet | B-Naturals.Com Newsletter

Looks like broccoli, squash, spinach, Chinese cabbage, and zucchini.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

If you're not going to worry about carbs anymore, besides what tem set said, we cook, and when issues develop, have used dehydrated split peas cooked to mush, sweet potatoes/yams cooked and mashed, also plain canned pumpkin may work too. are the steroids helping at all?


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I used Benifiber when I home cooked for my diabetic dog.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup, cooked veggies, cooked yams or sweet potatoes. Crushed egg shells can also work, I think.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I would definitely try a couple spoonfuls of canned plain pumpkin. It can do wonders. I'm so sorry for what you are going through.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, I was reading this walking through the store and picked up some stuff earlier.  I tried the canned pumpkin first, but have some Metamucil as back up. I needed something quick but if this kind of stuff works then I can always just cook some yams and stuff I'm sure they're fairly similar to canned pumpkin in the effects they cause.

So. Is benifiber okay for everyday use for a dog for this kind of thing in home cooked stuff? If I'm avoiding starchy things that is. 

It seems benifiber has wheat dextrin. I bought metamucil clear and natural though, which has inulin instead of wheat dextrin or psyllium. It seems I have a few options here as to a way to avoid starches and still provide fiber...Hmm. At this point, if anyone knows of anything else I might try let me know. 

And I'm offering him anything he wants but what I _have_ to feed him I don't think should have any extra carbs in it. I'm just trying to be as proactive as possible in this situation. It's still fairly delicate until he is eating full meals on his own - if that happens. Which I hope it does.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

when i give my dog the whole egg i ground the shell.



luvMyBRT said:


> Yup, cooked veggies, cooked yams or sweet potatoes. Crushed egg shells can also work, I think.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> So. Is benifiber okay for everyday use for a dog for this kind of thing in home cooked stuff? If I'm avoiding starchy things that is.
> 
> And I'm offering him anything he wants but what I _have_ to feed him I don't think should have any extra carbs in it. I'm just trying to be as proactive as possible in this situation. It's still fairly delicate until he is eating full meals on his own - if that happens. Which I hope it does.


I believe Benifiber is fine. It was recommended to me by a diabetic dog group.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

What about psyllium husks? It's basically just fibre bulk that will firm up the stools. You can get it as a powder or the husks themselves.


----------

